# Solar eclipse



## Tanager (Mar 14, 2009)

Watch out tomorrow for the solar eclipse, here in Cyprus only will be partial but still. 
Nov 3, 2013 Total Solar Eclipse


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

It should happen just before 4pm if anyone wants to look out for it. Only a small area of the sun will be covered by the moon.


----------



## bencooper (Mar 20, 2013)

Veronica said:


> It should happen just before 4pm if anyone wants to look out for it. Only a small area of the sun will be covered by the moon.


I hope the attachment works. Its an image of the sun thrown from binoculars onto a sheet of paper at 4.10 pm. You can just about see the mouse-bite of the moon on the edge of the sun.


View attachment 11762


----------



## bencooper (Mar 20, 2013)




----------



## Tanager (Mar 14, 2009)

Unfortunately I haven't noticed anything but bencooper did. I remember the last total solar eclipse because it actually happened 1 day before our wedding day in '99.  That was in Hungary.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

There was a total solar eclipse here in Cyprus in March 2006. I watched it and took lots of pictures, just pointed the camera in the sky without actually looking so it was pot luck but I got one really good picture which I will try to find and post here later.


----------



## Tanager (Mar 14, 2009)

Oh, I'd really like to see them.


----------



## bencooper (Mar 20, 2013)

Tanager said:


> Oh, I'd really like to see them.


the attached is supposed to be a view in New York of the same eclipse. This would not be the view from a naked eye but It must be through a special filter.


----------



## Tanager (Mar 14, 2009)

bencooper said:


> the attached is supposed to be a view in New York of the same eclipse. This would not be the view from a naked eye but It must be through a special filter.
> 
> View attachment 12065


It's really nice. Thanks for sharing!


----------

